
A Curated List of Awesome Infosec Courses(and More) - onlurking
https://github.com/onlurking/awesome-infosec
======
newlog
Here are some more courses to add to that list:
[http://overflowedminds.net/foro/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=36#p116...](http://overflowedminds.net/foro/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=36#p1161)

Also in open books I'd add this work in progress:
[https://crypto.stanford.edu/~dabo/cryptobook/draft_0_2.pdf](https://crypto.stanford.edu/~dabo/cryptobook/draft_0_2.pdf)

